# 11-2-2013 Buck



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Arrowed this 10 point Saturday evening at 20 yards. He was hot on the trail of a doe.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice deer Lewis.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on the buck.


----------



## tmack (Oct 26, 2008)

nice congrats


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice work! He's def a shooter.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a dandy

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck Lewis.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice deer! Way to go


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice buck Lewis. You need to take me and rob ries with you next time lol: -P

Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Good buck Congrats, way to hit them where it counts!


----------

